# Fairy tale party/prop pictures



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Here are a few decent pics of the party and the decor. Follow the link for the entire collection.

I didn't take as many as I wanted and some of the ones I took are either a lot of one thing or poor picture taking.

Some notes about the actual party:

While everyone said they had fun, I had a lot of no-shows and a few left earlier than expected. We did have a small group of us (6 or so) stay until 2AM.

I didn't focus enough on entertainment, music, and logistical stuff - all my time was devoted to decorating (I enjoy it too much).

As soon as everyone walked in, a small index card was pinned to their back. It had a famous person written on it (actor, author, singer, etc, etc). You had to ask other people questions about yourself to try and figure who you are. It was a big hit and got people talking to each other (strangers talking to strangers). Lot of fun.

We played charades (sounds lame, but shut up). There were Halloween/horror movies written on a slip of paper and that's what you had to act out. Guys v. girls and it was also a big hit.


I'd like to do it again, but focus more on preparing everything ahead of time - not just decor. I'd also invite more people. We kept the invites light because we weren't sure what we could handle. Now we know... and knowings half the battle.

I also didn't take down as many things off the wall as I wanted, so while Red Riding hood is being eyed by a the wolf, there's a lovely set of golf photos above his head... right next to the gigantic Tropicana Field street sign...

Here are the entire set:

http://tinyurl.com/3667jx

This is a cage I made for Hansel (there are supplies for Gretel's cage, but that was a scratch because of time)









Closeup of Hansel in surprisingly modern shoes...









The 'Witch's Room' with the witch jar display on the mantel









Closeup of a jar









Mermaid in the bathtub - another last minute set up that had so much potential!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I enjoyed these.

Styrofoam coolers that I painted, chained together, lined with plastic, and stuck an LED light inside with ice over it (had a great glow like diamonds or something)









Linked together









After the party with the liner peeled back. I put black cloth on the wall to simulate a tunnel.









Dwarf Portraits (home made) with a light blood splattering.









And again, but with a mini pick I made hanging above


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Rumpelstiltskin's room (hay woven into gold)









This is my breakfast nook transformed into a small castle room









Snow White...









Little birds to drape Snow White in ribbon... ribbon of death!









View on your way to the restroom... Red Riding hood, Wolf, cheesy wall decor... not meant for Halloween.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Last few, I promise.

Wolf with improvised eyes - chocolate candy









That'd be a fairy trap (jar hung with twine with same labels as witch jar (same 'company') that reads "Fairy Traps"). In one jar I had a mini flicker light so it looked like a capture fairy.








]

No one watch a TV (which was kinda nice). The netting had twinkly lights and glowing eyes in it (this is with flash on).


----------



## Embalmer71 (Sep 25, 2007)

Very nice. I didn't take any pictures or videos of anything this year. Bleh. I always seemed to be rushing around. But here is my wife and I at our party. We should have went to your house.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Awesome costumes. You all would have won the contest!


----------



## mummy dearest (Oct 29, 2007)

DeadTed said:


> Closeup of Hansel in surprisingly modern shoes...


lol

Great decorations! I love the mermaid idea! I've heard about those twinkling lights that look like fire flys - are they expensive?


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

You're right about the cheesy photos lol The flowered wallpaper didn't help much either lol

BUT that was awesome work you did! Those mine carts turned out fantastic! What a cool idea and nice touch with the tunnel and latern! Blood splattered dwarf photos were also a nice touch but could have stood out better against the wall paper. Maybe darker frames or a darker matting around them?

Snow White was awesome! 
Witch's bottles turned out great!
Jungle room with the netting and fireflies...fantastic!

Did you do the gingerbread house facade? Didn't see any photos of that in your album.

MsM


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Like I mentioned earlier, I didn't do a LOT of things I wanted to. I only did about 60% of the things I wanted (some unfinished projects are still sitting in the garage). I work a lot and had to take vacation days just to finish what I did.

I didn't do anything to the outside. I have half erected lollipops, batting for the frosting windows, and colored fabric for gumdrops, but did none of that. I decided not to focus on that and just concentrate on the inside. I think no matter what my party theme is for the following years, I'm going to keep the outside a 'standard' style - graveyard with new items added each year.

The 7 dwarfs were created the night before and are super cheap - $1 frames that I drybrushed some black paint on. Printed black and white photos and lightly dusted them with spray paint. I hate the wall paper as does my wife. It was there when we moved in. If you look closely you can see that all the red in the flowers was highlighted with red permanent marker... by hand... every bit of it (I guess the lady before us was bored). It's an amazing feature that we point out to guests and maybe that's why we haven't gotten rid of it yet 

However, I agree with your suggestions Ms Meeple. Those frames were even hung on pre existing nails - it was a cheap quick project that was really there to take up wall space - you could barely see the blood in the dim lighting.

The mine carts were one of my favorite projects because I thought I was being very creative and clever. It was also a simple thing to do and inexpensive.

Snow White is a dress I got off of Ebay, the bag of bones you can find just about anywhere, and some chicken wire molded into a body.

Mummy Dearest,
The twinkling lights were not those neat firefly things. I know they have some sweet motorized ones you can buy, but I just had a couple of strings of LED lights that twinkle (Walgreens). I put black electrical tape of some of the lights to make it look more sporatic. The lights were then tucked deep into the netting to give it a firefly-like ambiance.

Thanks for the positive comments.

I'd like to do it against next year. I want to invite a load more people and focus on everything, instead of just decor. I learned a lot this time around. I also wish I would have take more regular pictures (just regular, stand in front of the subject and snap - not out of focus, wierd angle ones). Also, some of those photos were taken at such different times - daylight, night, pre party, post party, etc.


----------



## mummy dearest (Oct 29, 2007)

I think you are too hard on yourself DeadTed! You did a great job, and there is always _something_ that doesn't get done.

But I know how you feel -- I am already planning for next year too.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

I've been wondering how your party went.

I think everything looks really good. It's hard to capture the true environment with pics unless you take alot of time with it. Flash washes things out & can make things look cartoony.


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey, don't be so hard on yourself! Nothing ever turns out liked planned. I didn't get alot of stuff done or put out either. I threw away alot of food (money) and forgot to do some things I wanted to do, as I've said live and learn. I think what you did get done looks totally awesome! Only thing is did you take any pics of the party? What did you guys dress up as?

Anywho, I think next year I'm def. toning down the decor/food so I'm not so exhausted and I'm going to focus more on having fun!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I did take a few photos of the party (about 17 worth) that I forgot to include in my Photobucket account. When I get home from work I'll post them. There were a few that were taken by other guests that I'm still trying to get a hold of - they have pictures of my wife and I.

We dressed up as 'Traggedy Ann and Andy'. My wife sewed a gray apron with red stitching, had a black dress underneath, made her bonnet (gray) with red/black striped stockings, and black shoes (mary janes?). I had black pants and black/gray shirt that had jagged cuts in the sleeves and pant legs. Red/white suspenders, red/black soccer socks and black shoes. We both had white makeup and used her eyeliner thing to draw black stitching around our mouths and neck with triangles under our eyes. I also had white socks on my arms with holes for my fingers and a round hat that I stapled red yarn to (that was so last minute that I was stapling yarn as guests were ringing the doorbell!)


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Half erected lollipops sounds a bit kinky haha But I know what you mean about not having time to finish everything you have planned and you had a very ambitious plan! First time our werewolf sprung up off the table I saw the IV bag hanging across his neck. I laid it there so I wouldn't forget to fill it with red fluid and hang it...but forgot it anyway lol The problem we always have is that we have so much junk laying around right before the party cause we can't put anything outside till the day before the party. Then there's just a day left to clean out the house and set up the rest of the inside things...plus cooking, etc. We remove some of the furniture from our livingroom and re-arrange the rest. You definitely don't want to do that too far in advance cause you still have to live there lol

Your mine carts were EXTREMELY creative and clever. Will definitely steal the idea when I have a party theme that calls for miners.
About the red in the flowers, when my mother moved to Kansas she hated the gray grout in the bathroom. She used an artist paintbrush and painted all the grout spaces white. Of course there are many more flowers in your wallpaper than grout in her bathroom lol

MsM


----------

